# Easy Duck Breast w/Orange Sauce



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2013)

Very easy, as most good cooking should be. The sauce I made tonight is very basic
Sauce: (this can be made ahead and warmed before serving)
1/2 cup orange juice(I squeezed two oranges for this)
1/2 cup chicken stock
2 good scoops of orange marmalade
pinch of salt
another 2 tblsp stock or orange juice and some cornstarch for thickening

Let this simmer and reduce to about half, then thicken. Check occasionally and adjust it for flavor as you wish.

Duck breasts:
I scored the duck breast skin, seasoned it with salt and pepper  and  placed it skin down in a med/hot pan for about 5 or 6 minutes until the  skin was that color you see in the photo. Then turn it over and let it  sizzle for another two or three minutes then turn it off and let it sit  while you get the other stuff together...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice sounding recipe.
What breast temperature are you shooting for?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2013)

Normally, I prefer med rare which is around 130. I would stop the cooking at 120 to 125 and remove it to another plate so it can sit for about 5 minutes while you are getting the other stuff together.

Note: This time it ended up being Medium(which you can see in the photo) which is a bit over done for me. But it was still good, none the less....


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2013)

Copied and pasted. It's breast meat. Stirling might like it. I'm sure I will.

Thanks for posting it Roch.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks good, Roch.  

I haven't had duck for quite a while.  As much as I love it, SO dislikes it.  As a matter of fact, no one in my family likes it.  My older daughter says, "It's all dark meat and I don't like dark meat.".  

I think I'll treat myself to a duck breast next week.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2013)

It tastes lovely. Rich like beef. The orange sauce is a great accompaniment. Not something I would have every month but definitely a few times a year...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> It tastes lovely. Rich like beef...



It sure does.  I wish I could get people to just taste it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2013)

If I can find a decent duck breast, I'd like to give it a try.  My memories of duck were the nasty tasting mallards my Dad brought home from hunting trips when I was a kid.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not sure I can get just the breast around here... I might have to cook the whole thing again, 
I love the way the skin crisps on duck. And with a good sauce...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 21, 2013)

That looks amazing Rock


----------



## vitauta (Aug 21, 2013)

i will be having duck breast dreams until i make this myself, roch.  you just stirred something within me that sits near to the surface at all times.  gorgeous plate with perfect, bronze, duck-colored skin.  you are a master....


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 21, 2013)

Not so sure about that. But, the results are testament to the ease of this dish. Duck skin basically cooks itself. Just keep an eye on the heat. I start the pan and get it hot up around 8. Then as it cooks you slowly adjust the heat down so it doesn't brown too fast. I keep lifting it up with a fork to check the progress....

Everything else is pretty simple....

The fact that it is not a typical dish people eat very often, makes it seem all that more exotic, when it isn't much more difficult to prepare than most things we make every day...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 23, 2013)

I so MISS wild mallard. My dad, brothers, cousins, and uncles would go duck hunting...we ate duck so often when I was growing up. I must admit, I've never liked domestic duck...too fatty for my liking, but man, I'd give my right arm (I'm left handed) for a wild goose or mallard...


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 5, 2013)

I did duck last year for Thanksgiving.  It isn't usually in our stores any other time.  I did a cranberry glaze. Yum yum! Now, if I could find the recipe again for this year.


----------

